# Google Play



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there any way I can get Google Play on to a lap top using Windows 10?

Many thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store?hl=en

Google Play is simply a repository of apps and various other purchasable items. The above website is Google Play.

Do you mean, can you install software/apps from Google Play to Windows 10, then AFAIK the answer is no as they're designed for the Android operating system.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you are looking for Windows apps you can try:

Microsoft Store

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

*google play*

I agree wth LesFroggitts I also looked into this, and google play is solely designed for android.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, it is as I thought, so no Google play for me!!!


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

Mycroft said:


> Thanks for all the replies, it is as I thought, so no Google play for me!!!


I am an ardent fan of android and I think that this is the best operating system. I can give a huge number of arguments, but it will take a very long time. I used to use an iPhone, but then I got tired of it and I decided to switch to android and then I realized that there is nothing better than an android. The simplest argument is that the app’s app is much more expensive, and there’s also a feature in Google Play that allows you to get any paid application for free and it’s very cool. I found out about her on https://yourmoneygeek.com and have been using this life hack for more than a year. So android is the best.


----------

